# Wanted 280 Rs Outback



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.
[/quote]
It handles it really well. We have a Tundra that we use to pull it as well, and it was good as well.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Gary (Dec 9, 2007)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35195&view=&hl=280RS&fromsearch=1 Has one for sale.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Gary said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35195&view=&hl=280RS&fromsearch=1 Has one for sale.
[/quote]


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35195&view=&hl=280RS&fromsearch=1 Has one for sale.
[/quote]
[/quote]
We looked at tht unit lots acually but to far away. Very good pictures to go by seeings it took us months to acually see 1 for real.We made a special trip to Vancouver to do so as the closest dealer to us in Kelowna BC went belly up and they repoed the units.This was just shortly before we started looking for a 280 RS.We had a great price on a 2013 but they couldn't get it ready in the time frame i gave them.That was Merridian RV.They have now been sold.Only other 1 we could find is in Red Deer AB at not a bad price either in comparison.Still keeping our eyes open.So tough to get 1 at a fair price we started looking at a XLR 27hfs allthough it's not a side loader.The 280rs has been dicontinued and is now called a 310TB


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Havn't pulled the trigger yet Gary , But getting real close.Come on somebody close to BC or in BC must have a 2012-13 280 RS they would like to sell me. Shoot me an email with what you have. [email protected]


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.
[/quote]
It handles it really well. We have a Tundra that we use to pull it as well, and it was good as well.
[/quote]
Come on Dean , You know you want to sell it. Just break the news gently to your wife.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.
[/quote]
It handles it really well. We have a Tundra that we use to pull it as well, and it was good as well.
[/quote]
Come on Dean , You know you want to sell it. Just break the news gently to your wife.
[/quote]
Haha, you're persistent, I'll give you that! I would, I really would, but the 310's are just too damn big!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.
[/quote]
It handles it really well. We have a Tundra that we use to pull it as well, and it was good as well.
[/quote]
Come on Dean , You know you want to sell it. Just break the news gently to your wife.
[/quote]
Haha, you're persistent, I'll give you that! I would, I really would, but the 310's are just too damn big!
[/quote]
Just think of all the room you would have, Your wife would love it.LOL.Persistant yes, But it's not paying off.Might buy the one we talked about.Still procrastinating.Wife is away in Vancouver for a couple days and i was specifically told not to make any decisions until she got home.Guess you know who wears the pants in this household eh.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.
[/quote]
It handles it really well. We have a Tundra that we use to pull it as well, and it was good as well.
[/quote]
Come on Dean , You know you want to sell it. Just break the news gently to your wife.
[/quote]
Haha, you're persistent, I'll give you that! I would, I really would, but the 310's are just too damn big!
[/quote]
Just think of all the room you would have, Your wife would love it.LOL.Persistant yes, But it's not paying off.Might buy the one we talked about.Still procrastinating.Wife is away in Vancouver for a couple days and i was specifically told not to make any decisions until she got home.Guess you know who wears the pants in this household eh.
[/quote]
Finally purchased a brand new 2012 280 RS Outback today. Sold our Desert Fox on Saturday so things are getting exciting.Be heading to Alberta soon to pick it up.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Tourdfox said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.
[/quote]
It handles it really well. We have a Tundra that we use to pull it as well, and it was good as well.
[/quote]
Come on Dean , You know you want to sell it. Just break the news gently to your wife.
[/quote]
Haha, you're persistent, I'll give you that! I would, I really would, but the 310's are just too damn big!
[/quote]
Just think of all the room you would have, Your wife would love it.LOL.Persistant yes, But it's not paying off.Might buy the one we talked about.Still procrastinating.Wife is away in Vancouver for a couple days and i was specifically told not to make any decisions until she got home.Guess you know who wears the pants in this household eh.
[/quote]
Finally purchased a 2012 280 RS Outback today. Sold our Desert Fox on Saturday so things are getting exciting.Be heading to Alberta soon to pick it up.
[/quote]
Congratulations! You're gonna love it!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> Looking for a 280 Rs outback.2011-2013 preferably used but in mint shape.I'm located in BC Canada.Idaho,Oregon,Washington are possibilities but would rather not import.Would like to find one in the western provinces of Canada which is proving to be tough.there is no Outback dealer in my area at this point.They have decided to do service only.Would also like to hear all positive and negative feedback on this unit.We now own a 03 Desert Fox 28 KS that has been flawless we juist don't need the extra hauler space anymore and really want to have our machine secure at night.Never did like the idea of leaving our machines outside allthough has never been a problem. Thanks in advance for your replies.


We have a 2012 280rs, and we love it! We had to order ours and we waited a couple of months for it to arrive. We bought ours from a Canadian dealer and probably paid $1000 more than if we had it shipped from Holmans, etc., but it was worth it to us to have no warranty hassles, etc. 
The only real complaint I have about this model is that the ramp door is steep, so the bikes bottom out going in. This is an easy fix though. Also, the bathroom is pretty small, and that's a tougher fix. It pulls beautifully, and we love it. Where in BC are you? Ours is sitting on Vancouver Island right now if you want to check it out sometime.
[/quote]
[/quote]
Really wished we were close enought to have a look at your unit.Living in the sunny Okanagan.How does your GMC 2500 HD tow the unit.We have a 2500 HD Duramax.Guessing it shouldn't be a problem.
[/quote]
It handles it really well. We have a Tundra that we use to pull it as well, and it was good as well.
[/quote]
Come on Dean , You know you want to sell it. Just break the news gently to your wife.
[/quote]
Haha, you're persistent, I'll give you that! I would, I really would, but the 310's are just too damn big!
[/quote]
Just think of all the room you would have, Your wife would love it.LOL.Persistant yes, But it's not paying off.Might buy the one we talked about.Still procrastinating.Wife is away in Vancouver for a couple days and i was specifically told not to make any decisions until she got home.Guess you know who wears the pants in this household eh.
[/quote]
Finally purchased a 2012 280 RS Outback today. Sold our Desert Fox on Saturday so things are getting exciting.Be heading to Alberta soon to pick it up.
[/quote]
Congratulations! You're gonna love it!
[/quote]
Thanks alot.Guess were the BC Outbackers now.


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess we are. Where in Alberta did you get it? We got ours from Happy Camper, and they were excellent!


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> I guess we are. Where in Alberta did you get it? We got ours from Happy Camper, and they were excellent!


Got the unit from Uncle Bens Rv in Red Deer.I gave them my 1st offer last November.They wern't budging, Then i gave them another offer about 3 weeks ago.Still no go.Then i had a price figured out from Tacoma rv that we were going to buy.Then i decided to give them 1 more call Monday morning before we made the deal accross the line.Really didn't want the hassle of import, exchange, ect.They finally bit and happy with the deal.Bought it over the phone so can't really say much about them.I'll know more when we pick it up.Not sure when that will be yet.WE hope soon though.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats....took you a long time, but well worth the wait!!!









Don't forget to get a copy of the PDI from my site (see link below my picture)....yes, even new Outbacks need to have a complete PDI done.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Congrats....took you a long time, but well worth the wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes i will do that. And thank you.The right deal had to come along as we were allready sitting on our other toyhauler.Good things happen for those who wait.So they say.Thanks for the valueable info on the pdi.Good stuff.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally purchased a brand new 2012 280 RS Outback today. Sold our Desert Fox on Saturday so things are getting exciting.Be heading to Alberta soon to pick it up.
Getting frustrated.This is the second time we were suppose to be travelling to Alberta to pick up our new toyhauler.Late winter storms have stopped us again.Beautiful sunny day in BC but in Red Deer Ab suppose to get 20-25 cm of snow by tomorrow so can only imagine what the mountain pass may be like.Try again soon i guess.Check Alberta highway cams.Does not look pretty is all i can say.Been cutting my lawn for a month now and Ab is still in the deepfreeze.Hows things in FT Mac Northern Ninja?


----------



## Northern Ninja (Aug 20, 2011)

Tourdfox said:


> Finally purchased a brand new 2012 280 RS Outback today. Sold our Desert Fox on Saturday so things are getting exciting.Be heading to Alberta soon to pick it up.
> Getting frustrated.This is the second time we were suppose to be travelling to Alberta to pick up our new toyhauler.Late winter storms have stopped us again.Beautiful sunny day in BC but in Red Deer Ab suppose to get 20-25 cm of snow by tomorrow so can only imagine what the mountain pass may be like.Try again soon i guess.Check Alberta highway cams.Does not look pretty is all i can say.Been cutting my lawn for a month now and Ab is still in the deepfreeze.Hows things in FT Mac Northern Ninja?


Rainy/snowy/lousy. It's warming up but it's sure taking it's sweet time. Our first trip of the year in the Outback is in May on Van. Island, and I can't freakin wait! You must be going crazy waiting to pick up the new trailer! When we bought ours, we pulled it home in the snow and it drove me nuts; and we had no mountain passes to deal with.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Northern Ninja said:


> Finally purchased a brand new 2012 280 RS Outback today. Sold our Desert Fox on Saturday so things are getting exciting.Be heading to Alberta soon to pick it up.
> Getting frustrated.This is the second time we were suppose to be travelling to Alberta to pick up our new toyhauler.Late winter storms have stopped us again.Beautiful sunny day in BC but in Red Deer Ab suppose to get 20-25 cm of snow by tomorrow so can only imagine what the mountain pass may be like.Try again soon i guess.Check Alberta highway cams.Does not look pretty is all i can say.Been cutting my lawn for a month now and Ab is still in the deepfreeze.Hows things in FT Mac Northern Ninja?


Rainy/snowy/lousy. It's warming up but it's sure taking it's sweet time. Our first trip of the year in the Outback is in May on Van. Island, and I can't freakin wait! You must be going crazy waiting to pick up the new trailer! When we bought ours, we pulled it home in the snow and it drove me nuts; and we had no mountain passes to deal with.
[/quote]

Crazy and then some.Nothing like owning a new trailor for a month and not being able to touch it.As hard as it is not being able to pick it up because of weather.Not a hope that i would haul it through the snow to get it home.Man i just put my Duramax back on the road that has never seen a winter since new so you might imagine i'm just a little fussy with my stuff lol.Next weekend isn't looking much better either, Damn


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Tourdfox said:


> Finally purchased a brand new 2012 280 RS Outback today. Sold our Desert Fox on Saturday so things are getting exciting.Be heading to Alberta soon to pick it up.
> Getting frustrated.This is the second time we were suppose to be travelling to Alberta to pick up our new toyhauler.Late winter storms have stopped us again.Beautiful sunny day in BC but in Red Deer Ab suppose to get 20-25 cm of snow by tomorrow so can only imagine what the mountain pass may be like.Try again soon i guess.Check Alberta highway cams.Does not look pretty is all i can say.Been cutting my lawn for a month now and Ab is still in the deepfreeze.Hows things in FT Mac Northern Ninja?


Rainy/snowy/lousy. It's warming up but it's sure taking it's sweet time. Our first trip of the year in the Outback is in May on Van. Island, and I can't freakin wait! You must be going crazy waiting to pick up the new trailer! When we bought ours, we pulled it home in the snow and it drove me nuts; and we had no mountain passes to deal with.
[/quote]

Crazy and then some.Nothing like owning a new trailor for a month and not being able to touch it.As hard as it is not being able to pick it up because of weather.Not a hope that i would haul it through the snow to get it home.Man i just put my Duramax back on the road that has never seen a winter since new so you might imagine i'm just a little fussy with my stuff lol.Next weekend isn't looking much better either, Damn
[/quote]
Finally got the new toy close to home at least.Dropped it off today at local RV dealer to have a 140 watt solar panel put on and some max air 2 vents.Also have on order a 52 CDN gallon fresh water tank for the back of the pickup to bring our water capacity over 100 like we are use to versus the small 43 US gal that the unit comes with.SO both combined = 106 US gals. Just need to decide how i will go about pumping from the truck to trailor. ( Another Topic )Also a little bit frustrated with the dealer walk through or lack there of. Another topic also.But very happy to have it home just the same


----------

